# 10-codes...



## DonQ (Nov 13, 2004)

How many of these do you have to learn?  I'm a rookie at this so go easy on me...


----------



## sunshine1026 (Nov 13, 2004)

We only use one (10-50, MVA) so learning a bunch of them isn't an issue here.  Luckily we use plain language, or else I'd really be confused! B)


----------



## kyleybug (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm not sure if the areas are different or not but we use them and ours goes as this:
1008-in service
1010- out of service
1045- MVA
1046-MVAw/injury- send ambulance
1018-returning to Co.
1017- back in Co.
1097- on scene
there are a whole bunch more but I don't have my list, see you can have a cheat sheet and all of our trucks have them, you won't be expectede to know them all at a drop of a hat. All of our hospitals in the area and nursing homes and DR.s offices have code #'s too but like I said there are so many we all just usually cheat from the list. The ones you use most frequently are the ones that you will remember.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 14, 2004)

We do everything in plain English around here.  Evidently, our comm center doesn't want to learn 10 codes for police, fire, or EMS.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 14, 2004)

We use plain english, using the following system:

"On the Air" - Example: Bravo 1 is on the air with employees X and X
"Clear Responding" - Bravo 1 is clear responding
"Arrival" - Arrived at Location
"Copy" - Bravo 1 copies and is clear responding
"10-97" - When we arrive on scene where PD is also called, we use our PD radio and call "10-97"

I've used 10-4 a few times by accident.  My partners made fun of me for a good ten minutes


----------



## dlkelleytn (Nov 14, 2004)

Speaking of 10 codes reminds me of the "good old days" before Central Dispatch when each agency handled their own dispatch. Our department had a new dispatcher who had been training for about a week and a half when the Chief sent a couple of guys up the "discreetly" question her on procedures, 10 codes, etc...

The guys not wanting to be accused of ambushing her, told her up front that they were there to ask her some general questions to see how she was grasping the duties of her new position. "Oh Lord", she said, "I never have been good at tests, so please go easy." The firemen assured her they would start slow - sooooooooooo

The first questions was: "What does 10-4 mean." The new dispatcher stood up yelling, "There you go trying to trick me right away by asking me hard questions!" after which she promptly grabbed her purse and left the fire hall never to be seen again!!!!!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Nov 15, 2004)

We don't use any 10 codes either. Informally we'll occaisonally use 10-8 for clearing a scene ("I'm 10-8.") and the ubiquitous 10-4, but even those are rare.

About the only non-plain English we use on the radio are the following:

Code 2 - no lights and sirens
Code 3 - lights and sirens
Code 4 - scene safe

Code 4 is usually used when we're dispatched to the scene of potential criminal activity, suicides, drug ODs, etc. Dispatch will, for example, say "RA41, assault victim, 123 Main Street, hold for PD Code 4." in which case we hold clear of the scene until PD indicates that the scene is under control. We also have a few residences where we've had previous problems where we've had dispatch add an automatic Code 4 request to any call at that address.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 15, 2004)

SafetyPro,

If you don't mind me asking, what are most calls dispatched as?

I notice many FDs dispatch many more calls "RLS" (Red Lights/Sirens) than private companies.  Working in private EMS, upgrading to RLS is sometimes a chore if the dispatcher disagrees.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 15, 2004)

I've used both and don't have a preference.  It's funny when you work on one dept that uses them, and then you and a buddy are vollying at another dept that uses plain English, but you momentarily forget what dept you're working for and start using 10-codes.  HAHA  That was a fun day.

Chimp


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Nov 15 2004, 01:33 AM
> * SafetyPro,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what are most calls dispatched as?
> ...


 For EMS calls, we ALWAYS go Code 3 unless we're specifically dispatched as Code 2, which is rare and usually only happens if its a "frequent flyer" who know's its not life threatening or if its a still alarm called in by one of our people already on-scene. Even then, its usually a "Code 2 approach" which means the FF/EMT driving the ambulance has the leeway to go Code 3 to within a couple blocks and then cut the lights and siren on the final approach.

We're only SUPPOSED to transport Code 3 if specific life-threatening situations exist (arrest, severe dyspnea or hypoperfusion, uncontrolled hemhorraging, etc.), but the patient care EMT or medic can override that if they feel its in the patient's best interests. I'd say at least 90% of our transports are Code 2 though.

On non-EMS calls, its the Captain's call whether or not the apparatus goes Code 3. Basically, anything with any potential for life safety (fire, alarm, gas leak, TC, etc.) is a Code 3 response. We go Code 2 on things like water leaks, public assists (supplying a ladder or boarding up for PD) and other non-emergency calls.

Now, coincidentally, I was talking to my co-instructor from my Red Cross class the other night about this same issue. He works down in Orange County, and he said their protocol's a little different...their ambulances can only go Code 3 if specifically dispatched that way or if the FD personnel on-scene request it.


----------



## MMiz (Nov 18, 2004)

Interesting.

It's not uncommon around here for a rig to be dispatched "nothing special", request RLS based on PD radio traffic (we have PD radios, dispatch doesn't), and be denied.  

I usually work as a first-response unit.  Once on scene I can either upgrade or downgrade the other responding units.  PD and FD can also upgrade and downgrade us.  

Around here they absolutely don't want us using RLS unless the Pt can lose life or limb.

Personally I think RLS has a place in EMS, and feel as though our county's protocols are fair.

Okay, I wont get too far off subject on this one.  I'm sure we had this conversation before.

In EMT school the instructor told us never to say the following in EMS:
1.  "Over and out"
2.  Roger
3.  Walkie Talkie.  It's a "Prep"
4.  Resist all urges to say "Breaker 1-9"

And with that, I go back to working on my 20 page essay.  Over and out


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 18, 2004)

I've never heard of an ambulance not going RLS, maybe except for going RL and S when needed.  This is just bizarre.

Chimp


----------



## Margaritaville (Nov 18, 2004)

Chip, I agree

I am confused. When we are dispatched for an ambulance,we answer up in 30 to 45 seconds and respond within 2 minutes, we go lights and siren and arrive in a timely manner. We also have eliminated 10 codes, which I believe most will be eliminated at least in my state by 2007.

Enroute to the hospital, my partner and I use our own judgement as to lights and siren. In my state though, you must use both or none. No exceptions.

How can dispatchers who have not been with the patient in person dictate your response. That would cause me to become inflamed!!


----------



## MMiz (Nov 20, 2004)

Chimpie,

You're saying all calls go RLS?  Let me give you some dispatches for "Normal" non RLS calls:

1.  Pt possible overdose, no altered LOC
2.  Pt with incision with minor controlled bleeding
3.  Altered LOC suspected ETOH

I've only transported one RLS as a BLS unit.  Working in private BLS, and having and ALS unit 2-5 minutes out, they almost always go BLS.  If it comes down to it, the pt will go BLS, with a medic in the back, and a basic driving the rig.

95% of the time if it comes in via our 911 contract, it goes out as an RLS call.  Not because they are any more emergent, but because people tend to feel their case is an emergency.  Most calls out to nursing homes go out non RLS, the staff knowing the true state of the patient.

I envy you RLS folks.


----------



## colafdp (Nov 20, 2004)

10-4 - Message Received
10-7 - Arrived (at scene or hospital)
10-8 - Back in Service
10-11 - Phone Call Requested
10-12 - Unauthorized Listener
10-16 - Enroute To
10-7-55 - Back at base
Code 9's - RCMP
Code 11's - Fire Dept.

Like for example

"We're 10-8, 10-16, XXXXXX Hospital Code 2 with 1"

And for RLS or not.

Calls fall under following categories

Code 1 - Booked Transport
Code 2 - Not life threatening (Broken Arm, ETOH, etc.)
Code 4 - Serious or Life threatening (MVC's, CP, SOB, etc.)


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Nov 20 2004, 01:40 AM
> * Chimpie,
> 
> You're saying all calls go RLS? *


 Let me make sure that we are on the same lines here.  And remember, while I've never worked on an ambulance, I have been on plenty of EMS runs and know some people in the ambulance service.  With that....

Besides transfers, I think/thought every ambulance run starts out RLS.  Now whether they are transported RLS to the hospital is of coursed based on the pt's condition.  I have seen where the ambulance starts out RLS but once someone gets on scene they might slow down to RL and S when needed.

But take your example of pt with incision with minor, controllable bleading.  How do you know what is _minor_?  I can't tell you any number of calls I've been on where it comes in as a minor cut and we get there and he has a two inch gash requiring stiches.  

I'd never want to be the crew that gets there _when we get there_ only to find out that the pt needed us there yesterday.

Chimp


----------



## rescuecpt (Nov 21, 2004)

My FD responds to all ambulance calls RLS.  Dispatch isn't always that reliable (we don't dispatch for ourselves, either 911 or a dispatcher in the next town does it), and we have no traffic lights/through traffic/etc in our district, so the risk is minimal compared to other locations.

At the ambulance corps, we use the EMD system, and that dictates RLS or no.  Alphas are none, Bravos are lights/limited sirens, Charlie-Delta-Echo are RLS.

I'd rather get there a little faster (but safely, of course), because "abdominal pain" could really be a GI bleed where every second counts.  Or it could be gas.  But you never know until you see it with your own eyes.


----------



## DonQ (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Nov 20 2004, 06:44 AM
> * Let me make sure that we are on the same lines here.  And remember, while I've never worked on an ambulance, I have been on plenty of EMS runs and know some people in the ambulance service.  With that....
> 
> Besides transfers, I think/thought every ambulance run starts out RLS.  Now whether they are transported RLS to the hospital is of coursed based on the pt's condition.  I have seen where the ambulance starts out RLS but once someone gets on scene they might slow down to RL and S when needed.
> ...


 I agree


----------



## PArescueEMT (Nov 21, 2004)

I am going thru the conversion of 10-codes to plain speak now.

10-76= en route
10-23= on scene
10-24= at destination
10-8=clear


The RLS thing, we use the class system:

Class 1 - Life Threatening - RLS
Class 2 - Critical non life threatening- RL, S when needed (DOT don't like this one. they say all or none)
Class 3 - Glorified taxi - Non-RLS
Class 4 - Psych - Optional RLS - YOUR CALL
Class 5 - DOA No transport

If you have the letter "X" after any (i.e. Class 2X) that means the patient is being combative

You WILL gat funny looks if you call in a Class 5X. I saw someone do that while still in school.
It was sad the amount of ridicule they took.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Nov 20 2004, 04:44 AM
> * But take your example of pt with incision with minor, controllable bleading.  How do you know what is minor?  I can't tell you any number of calls I've been on where it comes in as a minor cut and we get there and he has a two inch gash requiring stiches. *


 I have to agree on this. I've been toned out on several calls that sounded minor and turned out to be very serious on arrival. Good example was that wilderness call I've mentioned that was toned out as a minor fall with a leg laceration that was a 50 foot fall with an compound fracture and ended up being an airlift. I've also had difficulty breathing calls turn out to be full arrests. 

Of course, there are also plenty of serious-sounding calls that turn out to be nothing, but I'd rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Nov 17 2004, 11:52 PM
> * In EMT school the instructor told us never to say the following in EMS:
> 1.  "Over and out"
> 2.  Roger
> ...


 We use "copy" or "copy that" most of the time to acknowledge traffic or terminate communication. If we need a clear line on the dispatch channel, we give our identifier and "emergency traffic" (e.g. "Verdugo, RA41, emergency traffic....")

We refer to our portable radios generally as either "HTs" (short for handie-talkie...old term) or "portables".


----------



## rescuecpt (Nov 22, 2004)

My county uses the numbers 1 to 100 for our signals.  The most common are:

Sig 2 - Enroute

10 - Call for PD

13 - Structure Fire

15 - Drill

16 - Medical Emergency

18 - Proceeding to Hospital

20 - Copy that

21 - Arrived at Destination

24 - Mutual Aid

My two least favorite: 1- Disaster, 59 - MCI   

My two favorite: 8 - Food/Fuel, 25 - Released from Duty


----------



## DonQ (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Nov 22 2004, 06:19 AM
> * My two favorite: 8 - Food/Fuel, 25 - Released from Duty  *


 Hahaha!


----------



## DonQ (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Nov 21 2004, 10:48 PM
> * 10-23= on scene
> 10-24= at destination
> *


 This might be a stupid question...but what's the difference between these two?


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DonQ+Nov 22 2004, 12:34 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (DonQ @ Nov 22 2004, 12:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Nov 21 2004, 10:48 PM
> * 10-23= on scene
> 10-24= at destination
> *


This might be a stupid question...but what's the difference between these two? [/b][/quote]
 I'd guess "on scene" is when you arrive at the call location, and "at destination" is when you arrive at the hospital on a transport. In our MCT system, we use "on scene" when we arrive, "transport" when we begin the transport, and "transport complete" when we end the transport.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro+Nov 22 2004, 07:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SafetyPro @ Nov 22 2004, 07:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd guess "on scene" is when you arrive at the call location, and "at destination" is when you arrive at the hospital on a transport. In our MCT system, we use "on scene" when we arrive, "transport" when we begin the transport, and "transport complete" when we end the transport. [/b][/quote]
 you got it!

I always thought it was stupid to have them both. but our dispatchers needed to here the number to enter it into the CAD right. I swear the had trained monkey's in there.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Nov 22 2004, 10:58 PM
> * I always thought it was stupid to have them both. but our dispatchers needed to here the number to enter it into the CAD right. I swear the had trained monkey's in there.  *


 HEY!!!!   :angry:


----------



## DonQ (Nov 23, 2004)

That makes sense...


----------



## Jon (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Nov 20 2004, 06:44 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Nov 20 2004, 06:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MMiz_@Nov 20 2004, 01:40 AM
> * Chimpie,
> 
> You're saying all calls go RLS? *


Let me make sure that we are on the same lines here.  And remember, while I've never worked on an ambulance, I have been on plenty of EMS runs and know some people in the ambulance service.  With that....

Besides transfers, I think/thought every ambulance run starts out RLS.  Now whether they are transported RLS to the hospital is of coursed based on the pt's condition.  I have seen where the ambulance starts out RLS but once someone gets on scene they might slow down to RL and S when needed.

But take your example of pt with incision with minor, controllable bleading.  How do you know what is _minor_?  I can't tell you any number of calls I've been on where it comes in as a minor cut and we get there and he has a two inch gash requiring stiches.  

I'd never want to be the crew that gets there _when we get there_ only to find out that the pt needed us there yesterday.

Chimp [/b][/quote]
 AMEN.

I strongly feel, that except for Emotional disorders, you run hot. DOA - Run HOT - I've worked a few that were "DOA" but acutally codes. I wish we could get better dispatchers


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Dec 27 2004, 01:25 PM
> * I wish we could get better dispatchers   *


 It's not necessarily the dispatchers - it's also the bystanders who call it in.  Some people totally freak out and make it sound worse than it is, and some people are jaded and call in an amputation as a "cut".


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 27, 2004)

Yea..I know I have cussed a dispatcher or two...but sometimes its just the info they get.  We ran a 60something year old lady who "fell out of her wheel chair and needed help back in."  It was basically a public assist call.  When we get there and find her, turns out she had driven her motorized wheel chair off her porch - which was about 5 feet high- had flipped it over, landed on her head with the chair on top of her.  She said she had come home at about 1 pm that day, and we go the call at about 4 pm, when someone driving by happened to see her laying on the ground - they didn't bother to stop, just called 911 said a lady "fell out of her chair".  

So doing the math real quick...5 ft high porch, seat of chair was about 2 1/2 feet off ground...came close enough to a "long fall" for me.  

Oh...and we use the Alpha through Echo and Omega (public assist) response levels.  Med unit WAS coming Omega from about 20 min drive time away.


----------



## Jon (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 27 2004, 07:05 PM
> * Yea..I know I have cussed a dispatcher or two...but sometimes its just the info they get.  We ran a 60something year old lady who "fell out of her wheel chair and needed help back in."  It was basically a public assist call.  When we get there and find her, turns out she had driven her motorized wheel chair off her porch - which was about 5 feet high- had flipped it over, landed on her head with the chair on top of her.  She said she had come home at about 1 pm that day, and we go the call at about 4 pm, when someone driving by happened to see her laying on the ground - they didn't bother to stop, just called 911 said a lady "fell out of her chair".
> 
> So doing the math real quick...5 ft high porch, seat of chair was about 2 1/2 feet off ground...came close enough to a "long fall" for me.
> ...


 Right, thats why I prefer to run lights to everything, except when I will have to waste time staging - I wouldn't ill myself getting to a shooting, stabbing, or emotional disorder when I always beat the local staties by 10 minutes or more.

But THATS why I like to run hot to public assists, granted, I don't run the same way I do for a Respritory, and I don't run the same way for a sick person at the nusiance nursing home at 2am vs. the trauma MVA at 2pm.

Anyway - long story short, NEVER completly trust your dispatchers.

Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Dec 27 2004, 07:22 PM
> * Anyway - long story short, NEVER completly trust your dispatchers.
> 
> Jon *


 I think a better one would be:

NEVER trust the information given to your dispatcher.


----------



## Summit (Dec 28, 2004)

Two counties I'm in, one is all plain language the other only PD uses 10 codes (other than 10-4) but it's helpfull to learn them.

What pisses me off is that all the dispatches use the idiotic NY Police (Adam Boy Charlie David Edward etc) phonetic alphabet instead of the international standard phonetic alphabet: (alpha bravo charlie delta echo etc). Get with the program!


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Dec 28 2004, 03:22 AM
> * Two counties I'm in, one is all plain language the other only PD uses 10 codes (other than 10-4) but it's helpfull to learn them.
> 
> What pisses me off is that all the dispatches use the idiotic NY Police (Adam Boy Charlie David Edward etc) phonetic alphabet instead of the international standard phonetic alphabet: (alpha bravo charlie delta echo etc). Get with the program! *


 That's weird.  Even on long island we use the international standard phonetic alphabet.  I thought NYPD was the only one who used  the "other" one (and it take one to know one, Summit...  just kidding.  Sorta.  Maybe.)


----------



## Jon (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Dec 28 2004, 03:22 AM
> * Two counties I'm in, one is all plain language the other only PD uses 10 codes (other than 10-4) but it's helpfull to learn them.
> 
> What pisses me off is that all the dispatches use the idiotic NY Police (Adam Boy Charlie David Edward etc) phonetic alphabet instead of the international standard phonetic alphabet: (alpha bravo charlie delta echo etc). Get with the program! *


 So...As some have guessed, I work as a rent-a-cop / Site EMT. Because I've been doing this so long, I know the international ones by heart. One of my supervisors once accused me of using the wrong phonetics. I think he heard someone else say boy, edward, etc, and blamed me. So I use the internationally approved ones, always have, always do, and they are also, conviently what the county usually uses.


Jon


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 28, 2004)

What is a Site EMT?


----------



## Jon (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 28 2004, 07:32 AM
> * What is a Site EMT? *


 An EMT who is employed by company to be a One-Man QRS service

(Basically, I get paid more and play security, then I jump into a guard booth and come out super-EMT)


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 28, 2004)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

I just had a vision....

You, in your little blue under-roos, black knee high boots, yellow t-shirt, with red cape blowing in the wind...EMT proudly displayed on your chest...hair slicked back, hands on hips, head slightly tilted....


Your motto

****Insert Deep Booming Voice here****
"Here or there...Near or Far - within the confines of my employment place - No Harm shall come to anyone!  Paper Cuts, BEWARE!!  Have no fear..EMT Guy is HERE!!"  du du du duhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!



LMAO.......Oh god...I am KILLIMG myself today :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 


Oh and thanks for the clairification


----------



## Jon (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Dec 28 2004, 08:00 AM
> * :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> I just had a vision....
> ...


 Close..........

ROFLMAO


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Dec 28, 2004)

LOL


----------



## ProbeGT (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't you have to go all, RL/S, or nothing at all.
I heard that you have to go all or nothing to prevent confusion to the other drivers.  Even though it doesn't help them anyways because of the way they drive now a days.  :unsure:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 29, 2004)

That depends upon where you are, your state laws, and your SOP's.

We tend to run a lot of lights only, and only use the siren when in traffic...then again, we're extremely rural.

BTW, welcome to the forum.  I hope you stick around and continue to post.


----------



## Luno (Dec 29, 2004)

MedicStudentJon, what is QRS?  I am familiar with QRF, (Quick Reaction Force) but not QRS


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Dec 29 2004, 03:32 AM
> * MedicStudentJon, what is QRS?  I am familiar with QRF, (Quick Reaction Force) but not QRS *


 Quick Response Service - about what happens when you have a whacker with most of an ambulance, without a strecher


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Dec 29 2004, 02:56 AM
> * That depends upon where you are, your state laws, and your SOP's.
> 
> We tend to run a lot of lights only, and only use the siren when in traffic...then again, we're extremely rural.
> ...


 The studies show that you drive faster and more risky with a siren being stressful in the backround. I leave it on if I'm too busy to work it, otherwise I leave it on Manual to the horn and run it when I'm approching an intersection or tring to get an idiot to pull over.

Jon


----------



## nyc.ems (Jan 13, 2006)

too much lights and siren bother me too much.if i'm responding to an emergency call i'll leave my lights on.if there's alot of traffic i'll use my siren and through intersections(obviosly)....other than that,if traffic is good i wont play with the siren.no need for all that noise:wacko:


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 14, 2006)

We go to every call running lights, but only the siren when dealing with an intersection or idjiots in traffic. And the only codes we use are code "save-a-heart" (MI) and code save-a-head/CVA (stroke). It's supposed to reduce stress from the patient hearing us call it in. Personally I think stroke is a lot less scarier than "save-a-head" but who am I to judge?


----------



## Stevo (Jan 15, 2006)

dat's a big _tin-foooor_ gud buddy, y'all keep da shiny side up, da greasy side down, it be cleeean an' greeen , no beAr in da aAir frum heAre th therAe

~S~


----------



## bravofoxtrot (Jan 15, 2006)

We don't use them here.


----------



## ndilley (Jan 16, 2006)

I work for a small rural county where every one in the county has three scanners one in the bathroom, bedroom, and kitchen, haha but seriously we use them around here b/c of that fact.  
10-10= out of unit (10-10 station 5 we are at the station)
10-19= Back in the county
10-96= En Route
10-97= On scene
10-98= Clear Scene
we also use codes and signals, 
code 12- non-emergency
code 19-Hospital 
signal 9-RUSH 
signal 8 disreguard
we have a ton but those are the ones used on a daily basis


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 16, 2006)

Right now we use both 10 codes and plain talk...and as for the siren...if its daylight the siren is on no questions about it...night time it can be off,  but you have to drive as if the lights were off too...unless you are in a residential area and you can then kill the siren to cut down on the lookie loos


----------

